# But where would I sleep then>>>



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-000-Phragmipe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## nikv (Apr 27, 2009)

You'll need a larger place, Eric!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe you need to move out so your plants have their own apartment?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

You now need a gh...!!! lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2009)

Who is this? And who could possible afford to purchase all those?


----------



## Jorch (Apr 27, 2009)

the bathtub might be comfy, if it's not already taken over. hehe.. or get a bunk bed.. flowers and grow light in the lower level, you sleep on upper level.. oke:

I wonder if you can rent greenhouse space in NY?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2009)

With that many plants, who'd have time for sleep? :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2009)

Eric.....MOVE!!!!!!!!!! Another option would be to buy the entire apt building!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

:rollhappy:
I'm sure you'll find some space...just need more lights an grow stands!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Who is this? And who could possible afford to purchase all those?


was wondering the same thing. This is the 2nd time it's up for auction. There are also 1,000 paphs for $4,500. One would think if there were no bids the first time around ..... then maybe the price is too high???


----------



## Renegayde (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL its the same ppl who were trying to sell the greenhouse and stuff before....I think it was JK orchids.....they have just come up with a new E-Bay user name


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 28, 2009)

and a different town! That doesn't surprise me!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> With that many plants, who'd have time for sleep? :rollhappy:



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2009)

Only $4.50 a phrag!


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2009)

The photo is total crap. Buyer beware all over this. When it says "our loss 
is your gain'' = our gain is your loss. This is pump and dump in the 
orchid market.


----------



## Renegayde (Apr 28, 2009)

orginally back last year or whenever it was they were offering 2000 plants for $5000 LOL so actually now they are more expensive if indeed it is the same seller as before


----------



## pealow (Apr 29, 2009)

The pic of the greenhouse does not show any orchids. I think it is a scam.


----------

